# Need some help in VB!



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I know this will probably be moved to the boating board,

But my job wants to put together an inshore fishing trip together, preferably a 1/2 day fishing charter.

Looking to fish around mid-October

Unfortunately, since it was my idea, they want me to do all the leg work and put together the quote and financials.

I have found the Beverly B out of Lesner charges $29.00 a head for a 1/2 day trip.

I am unsure of the head count, but with the line of work I do [ export ocean exporting] ...all white collar..I do not foresee more than 15-25 folks on board.

Any leads or additional head boat or private charter info would be appreciated. I wish Highcap56 was here. He was good at this stuff.

And if your a head boat / charter capt looking to take a buncha suits out to fish, please let me know.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

careful...one of them "suits" might school ya.... 

Shop around Al. If you got a group, the 29per head will go down. Rudee, Lynnhaven, whatever. The headboats wanna catch fish. Find out what options they're doing that time of year. And tell em what you want to do.

You'll be glad you volunteered for this.....you are fish be-atch from here on out....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Pretty sure one of the 'suits' or their kids will have that opprotunity ....they'd love to shove all them 'fishing trip stories' down my throat  

Will keep checking around.

You hear from the Sally T, lately? I hope Pete is all well.

Thanks Dave!


----------



## BULLDAWG (Aug 28, 2003)

*Charter boats*

Hey Nserch4drum , one of the guys that works for me is a mate on the wanderer two . His name is Harry Parker . I am sure he can hook you up with a trip weather it be a week day or weekend you are looking for. call Capt Doreen Kopacz at 757-587-9630 tell them you know Harry Parker and when you talk to Harry tell him Matt Smith told you to call . Tight Lines and lotsa fish


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

AL if you decide to take a trip from Rudee to the CBBT *DONT* I repeat *DONT* do it You will end up taking a three hour tour and a one hour fishing trip. Been there done that and never again. 

If it were me putting to gether this trip I go out of Lynnhaven if its a bay trip. If its an ocean trip then do the Rudee thing.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

There's a charter out of Lynnhaven that I think is a max of 15 people. He does offshore deep drop charters as well. My boat is kept at the marina next to his and a couple of times I've passed by right after he was docked and had a boat load of fish. I think the name of it is Jill Carrie. I know the boat, but not sure of the name of the boat. Next time I got out, I'll check and see if that is the correct name.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*YO jhmorgan*

Cleear you PM box.


BTW - thanks to all for the help!

Will call Capt Doreen Kopacz.

and check out the Jill Carrie. Heard a lot of good stuff from that boat. My buddies' 28' boat - The Jack Attack is also by the Jill Carrie.

Saw that boat stacked with some monster Stripers this past winter.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

pm box is clear sorrry about that


----------

